
Love PyCon? Join Raymond Hettinger, Alex Martelli, Luciano Ramalho at PyBay SF - pirosb3
https://pybay.com
======
sampathweb
I participated last year's PyBay 2016 and it was a great all around event. May
of us had a great time chatting out with with Armin Ronacher (Flask creator)
in the lobby area of the UCSF conference center. You never know who you meet
and have a chance to interact. In the conference I met a few people whose
libraries I have been using for years..

------
_grace_law
Pretty impressive talk list indeed - and with Raymond Hettinger Keynoting.
Love that guy!

Machine Learning in the Cloud [Melanie Warrick] Anatomy of Open edX — a modern
online learning platform serving over 22 million users [Nate Aune] CPython,
Grumpy, PyPy — When, How, Why? [Itay Weiss] Testing in Layers [Alex Martelli]
Using randomness to make your code much faster [Rachel Thomas] Opening Up to
Open Source: An Introduction to Open Source Communities [Cynthia Lin]
Overcoming Cognitive Bias [Anna Ravenscroft] Moving Towards Best Practices in
Legacy Code Bases [Moshe Zadka] Getting Started with Django’s Class-Based
Views [Meggie Mahnken] Building Bridges: Stopping Python 2 support in
libraries without damages. [Matthias Bussonnier] A Gentle Introduction to Text
Classification with Deep Learning [Brian Spiering] Bringing Python 3 to
LinkedIn [Zvezdan Petkovic] Logging and Testing and Debugging, Oh My! [Albert
Sweigart] Before deep learning [Ravi Chityala] Intellectual Property for
Engineers [Noah Kantrowitz] The Packaging Gradient [Mahmoud Hashemi] Your
Django app is a User Interface [Flávio Juvenal] Time Zone Troubles: Dealing
with Imaginary and Ambiguous Datetimes [Paul Ganssle] Python from Space:
Analyzing Open Satellite Imagery Using the Python Ecosystem [Katherine Scott]
latus — a Personal Cloud Storage App written in Python [James Abel]
Introduction to Celery (Distributed Task Queue) Doctor Who Version [Jessica
Earley-Cha] Python Debugging with PUDB, Charles and cProfile [Christopher
Beacham] Build your own IoT doorbell: Raspberry Pi, Twilio, and Fire(base)
[Heston Liebowitz] Modern Frontend Web Development [John Lockwood] Get with
it: gain the wherewithal to understand Python’s with statement & context
managers [Wesley Chun] Awaits, how do they work? [Yann Kaiser] Think like a
Pythonista [Luciano Ramalho] Debugging For the Masses…Visually [Paul Everitt]
Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About Web Authentication in Python [Randall
Degges] Rebuilding the Yelp API [Virginia Tam] Big data processing with Apache
Beam [Sourabh Bajaj] Unit Testing with Mock [Brian Weber] Predicting Oscar
winners & box office hits using things you found on the Internet [Deborah
Hanus] async/await and asyncio in Python 3.6 and beyond [Yury Selivanov]
Performant Asynchronous Programming at Quora [Riley Patterson] Solving NP-Hard
Bus-Scheduling the Easy Way [Sandy Ryza] Billions of Emails Synced with
Python: How we built the Nylas Sync Engine [Christine Spang] Continuous
Deployment with Python (automated software delivery) [Natalie Serebryakova]

------
filipeximenes
This is going to be awesome! And you can also combo with DjangoCon that's
going to happen right after (short plane trip apart). The lineup looks great!

------
simeonf
This will be my second year attending - personally looking forwards to Rachel
Thomas' talk on speeding up linear algebra with randomized SVD.

------
pirosb3
I missed this last year, and I'm not gonna miss it again! great speakers and
great community

------
lpnotes
Really looking forward to this, after having missed PyCon!

